# Excaliber Dehydrator ??



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you like yours?
Is there a better one?

Should I get the 5 tray or spend the extra $50 and get the nine tray? - I am planning primarily on dehydrating stuff from my garden - mainly tomatoes, zuchinni, etc. and will probably do jerky a couple times a year.

Your thoughts please.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

love mine . i just got it this year. get the extra trays, you'll need them. promise!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I got mine in fall and it's wonderful. Even for just myself I went with 9 trays, definitely worth it.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

There are many other discussions here on this particular brand you might want to read through for even more details.

Excaliber discussions: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?searchid=2702348


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> Do you like yours?
> Is there a better one?
> 
> Should I get the 5 tray or spend the extra $50 and get the nine tray? - I am planning primarily on dehydrating stuff from my garden - mainly tomatoes, zuchinni, etc. and will probably do jerky a couple times a year.
> ...


I just bought the 9 tray with the timer. They were having a smoking good sale.
I have dehydrated onions, zucchini, squash, basil, and now have blueberries in.
I love it love it.
I bought this brand based upon ooodles of recommendations. I have not heard one bad thing, only good.

So far it's worth every penny I spent!!


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

Buy the EXCALIBUR. Get as many trays you can afford -you will need them and more 5 is not enough - ALSO make shure and get the one with the timer . the timer makes every thing just fall in place & work so good
Dan


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

There is NOTHING better than an Excaliber. Try to get at least the 9 tray if you are serious.
This is truly one of those... " you get what you pay for" items. They are worth every single dime and then some. You will NEVER be sorry you made the purchase. And anyone of us would love to have another one...given the chance to double up!!
You can use then for lots of other things, too. like proofing bread... is just one. GET IT!!!


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I love my Excaliber! I have squash and tomatoes dehydrating right now. I have the 5 tray, I wish I would have bought the 9 tray instead, but I still love my Excaliber.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Love mine, it was worth every single penny!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

How does the Nesco compare for a beginner? A friend just got one for $60 that has a top-mounted fan and 3 temp settings. 5 trays, but it can expand to 12. The price is a lot better than Excalibur...


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

PKBoo said:


> How does the Nesco compare for a beginner? A friend just got one for $60 that has a top-mounted fan and 3 temp settings. 5 trays, but it can expand to 12. The price is a lot better than Excalibur...


We had a Nesco that recently died, after 9 years, the past 4 of those used VERY heavily.

They are a good machine (I am getting one for a HT member this week). 

However, when we are able to (like next spring), we will get a 9 tray Excaliber. That way, we can really dehydrate some stuff


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I just got a second Excaliber 9 tray...Heaven!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

go with the excalibur--well worth the money and yes get the nine tray.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

PKBoo said:


> How does the Nesco compare for a beginner? A friend just got one for $60 that has a top-mounted fan and 3 temp settings. 5 trays, but it can expand to 12. The price is a lot better than Excalibur...


If you are not sure you are going to like dehydrating or use what you dehydrate then maybe you can find one of those at a Goodwill or some place. If you know you are going to like dehydrating and using the dried food then I would only get a Nesco if an Excalibur was just too expensive and I have to have one now. I'd be more incline to dehydrate in my oven then buying a different brand and keep saving to the Excalibur....but that's me. Wish I had the room for 2- 9 trays is not enough!


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I have a Nesco/American Harvest with a top mount fan. It works great. It'll get the job done. 

However if ran across an Excalibur that I could afford I'd snatch it up


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Prickle said:


> I have a Nesco/American Harvest with a top mount fan. It works great. It'll get the job done.
> 
> However if ran across an Excalibur that I could afford I'd snatch it up


All this.


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

judylou said:


> There are many other discussions here on this particular brand you might want to read through for even more details.
> 
> Excaliber discussions: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?searchid=2702348


I can't find this link


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

You can add me to the pile of Excalibur lovers. I got the nine shelf one with the timer just about a month ago, and I've barely let it rest since. I'd rather have a nine shelf dehydrator and fill five of the shelves, than to have a five shelf that acts like a bottleneck for processing.

Very high quality machine, well thought out.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I just scored an Excalibur 9-tray at a silent auction for $80. I've had a cheapo one for 2 years now (I think a Ronco - as seen on TV). I like the concept of dehydrating, but have had such mixed results with the cheapo one. I'm hoping with the Excalibur I'll have better success. If not, I'm sure I can break even selling the Excalibur.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

you're gonna love it PixieLou


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

PixieLou,
If you're ever wanting to sell that Excalibur, let me know!!! I'd absolutely LOVE to get one but can't scrape up the funds to do so yet, so I'm still stuck with my cheepo one and the over (prefer the oven for most things). Still checking on Craigslist and EBay though...
Catherine


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Excal here the 9 tray. My favorite thing to make is Jerky, and when you have to make thigs dirty, might as well do it on the biggest batch of goodies as you can. A little one is good for my small batches of Herbs,, that one I've had for many years, works great.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i have yet to make jerky with my excal but when i ordered my beef this year i had the butcher slice up all the round steaks for jerky. cant wait to try it later on.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

5 tray or 9 tray?

It's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

The problem with the dryer/fan on top is that flavors may mix. With the Excal blowing from the back across your food, you can dehydrate many different types of food at once. And yes, go for the 9-tray with timer, and be sure to get at least 2 of the teflex (sp) sheets for leathers. One of my favorites is pumpkin leather!


----------



## Mistoftime (May 3, 2009)

We have 2 nine tray units. The best on the market for the money in our opinion.


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

I just fit 25lbs of blueberries in my 9 tray; nuff said.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

we have a nine tray, a five tray and the round nesco. I use them all, but the excals are far the better machines. the 5 tray is 9 this year and going strong.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

My DW just loves her 9-tray and I scored extra credit for that one. Can't think of a better reason for me to like it than that.


----------

